# Bugger



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

My employer has just gone into administration and I have been dismissed from today. My notice period becomes a credit on the company and I have to hope that I get some of that back if the administration can free up some capital. Otherwise, that's all folks. I do get Â£780 from the government to tide me over until I get a new job!

Merry Christmas eh...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Jesus Paul, thats aweful. Sorry to hear that and I thought that everything was going great for you jobwise. A bit early I know but have you anything in the pipeline?

Pop round for a chat or a drink if you want m8.

Graham


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

sorry to hear your news paul i hope your not intending taking up your thread title to make ends meet.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Bad luck Paul - not a good time. Hope you get it all sorted.

James.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Never a good time...  hope you find something soon mate. :-/

Was hoping no-one else was going to join my club


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear you bad news paul . I hope you find something else soon and keep ya pecka up eh


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Sorry to hear you bad news paul Â . Â I hope you find something else soon and keep ya pecka up eh Â


 intresting last few words on this thread


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry to hear that mate  Hope you find something soon 

Saul.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

not nice to hear this. I though following your last issues, everything was in order with this company.

I may be in the same boat come January. They re-organise again for the 4th time in 3 years. I was lucky the last 3 times...so lets see what happens now.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear the news, been in the same boat in 1991 and understand a lot about how this is much different to being redundant.

Walk in to work and wap the job gone, they watch you are not taking assets out of the building...its not nice at all.

hope you can sort something soon. :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> My employer has just gone into administration and I have been dismissed from today. My notice period becomes a credit on the company and I have to hope that I get some of that back if the administration can free up some capital. Otherwise, that's all folks. I do get Â£780 from the government to tide me over until I get a new job!
> 
> Merry Christmas eh... Â


Oops. Easy come, easy go? Something always turns up. Get pissed to purge the demons. Move on.


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

Millionaires tip #31:- If employed, QUIT.

Well this has already happened so go find your fortune!

All the best..


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

best of luck fella :-/


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

That's really shit, I got made redundant this same week last year and it's been tough but I've made it out the other side and doing better than ever now.

Chin up fella


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Paul.

Every cloud has a silver lining & i hope luck is on your side & you end up in a better situation than the one you're leaving.

Chin up & have a large one (drink that is ).


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Bad luck Paul - hope you sort yourself out another job soon - I'm sure you will. Ironically, I've been kind of hoping they would 'pick me' at the last round of redundancies at my co. It never happens to the right people. At least you won't have to worry about work on the run up to Christmas, so enjoy yourself


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I echo what has already been said Paul, I hope you find something soon.

Col


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Good luck!

(why do they do this just before feckin' Christmas?)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for your support guys. It is a real pisser that it is in December when the job market is at its flattest. The upside is that I have an interview tomorrow and a second interview next week so it may not all be so grim. I had an inkling it may happen.

As Wak says, it is very different to normal redundancy. I left yesterday with no money and as a creditor to recover my unpaid salary and outstanding pay for notice period. I doubt I will see much of it back and it may take some time. I would like to relax but need to find a job.

As for getting pissed, I've only just got up and my head hurts . There seems to be a distinct lack of Glenmorangie in the house anymore!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

fingers crossed for ya fella 

hopefully in a few months you'll be able to look back at this and say 'actually, they did me a favour'.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear this Paul especially after all you've been though with them. 

December may not be the best month for this to happen but hopefully we're now seeing the signs of things picking up so hopefully you'll fall on your feet.

Good luck.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Sorry to hear the news. FYI Companies House will hold a 288 Diredtor's Particulars with details of home address. There are 2 Co House's (one for E&W the other for Scotland).

A gentle & polite representation can them be made with all & full respect to English law at a time of your convenience.

Regards M


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's shit news mate.

The only thinkg I can say echoes that which most of the others have said, it may feel crappy now, but you'll probably end up better off long term.


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

My company went into administration last xmas eve - I was lucky as a company took over the contracts, but only half of the staff - the remainder were made redundant with no December pay :-[

I vaguely remember that there is some kind of Government scheme that pays out Â£250 per week for this kind of event - can anyone else confirm? Might be worth checking out??


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry to hear the news. FYI Companies House will hold a 288 Diredtor's Particulars with details of home address. There are 2 Co House's (one for E&W the other for Scotland).


Already got the CEO's home address in case it comes in useful... Thanks for your support guys. Interview today went quite well so hopefully things won't be this grim for too long...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Interview today went quite well so hopefully things won't be this grim for too long...


Good luck with this Paul. Sorry to hear the news 

Moley


----------

